# What to buy dilema !



## davet4 (Aug 30, 2013)

My previous post was to ask about what tripod to buy, and I got a lot of advice which I am really grateful for.....thanks but just as I about to go and buy the tripod another idea has now popped into my head......hold off on the tripod and get the 100mm IS marco.... :-\...I like the idea of a good tripod because I like take pic's in low light, sunsets etc...but I also like taking pic's of bugs and things....so my dilema is what to do ...splash out on some new glass...or the tripod....decisions decisions ...I know some people might think I am lucky to be in this position but what would your choice be lens or tripod?????


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 30, 2013)

Tripod first. Think of it as a down payment for a macro rig. The 100L is nice, and the IS helps for larger subjects, but if you're planning on getting close to 1:1, the DOF gets thin, and you'll have to close down the aperture to extend it or focus stack; either of which will require longer exposures that are impossible to hand-hold.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 30, 2013)

A tripod will never get you the images you want; it will improve the images you can get. Cart before the horse scenario.


----------



## tcmatthews (Aug 30, 2013)

In many cases a tripod is a necessity. But you can get by with a very cheep tripod while you buy lens and upgraded to the ones that were in the tripod tread later. That is what I did but I would not trust my El Cheapo to a 5D even after I modified it so the tripod head would not fall off with a point and shoot on it. But it was the cheapest tripod I could find. (even cheaper than a gorilla pod)

I would go buy the best $60 tripod I could find then get the 100mm Macro. Then in a year or so save up for a better tripod use the cheap one as a stand for future off camera flash. Until you buy flash stands. IS does not cut it in many Macro instances.


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 30, 2013)

You might want to get the 100mm F2.8 macro USM non-L if you'll gonna used it mostly on tripod. They've got the same IQ. The rest you can invest on a good tripod. Later, a good macro focusing rail might also be a good investment. Good lighting is also a must so be ready to invest on flashes and flash rig.


----------



## surapon (Aug 30, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Tripod first. Think of it as a down payment for a macro rig. The 100L is nice, and the IS helps for larger subjects, but if you're planning on getting close to 1:1, the DOF gets thin, and you'll have to close down the aperture to extend it or focus stack; either of which will require longer exposures that are impossible to hand-hold.



+1 , Yes, Get the Best Tripods and the Best Head as your money can buy ( for the Biggest Lens + the Biggest Cameras that you have)---If you have not enough money to buy the Good Macro Lens---Just Buy the Extension first to use with your Lens that you already have---With Good Stable tripods and Self timer plus Mirror Up position = Great Macro Photos.
Surapon

My Macro = Ef 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS Macro USM, EF 180 Mm. F/ 3.5 L Macro USM, Canon MP-E 65 mm. F/ 2.8 1-5 X + Extension Tube 25 mm.


----------



## tcmatthews (Aug 30, 2013)

The IS is primarily useful in chasing bugs and Lizards.


----------



## tcmatthews (Aug 30, 2013)

surapon said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Tripod first. Think of it as a down payment for a macro rig. The 100L is nice, and the IS helps for larger subjects, but if you're planning on getting close to 1:1, the DOF gets thin, and you'll have to close down the aperture to extend it or focus stack; either of which will require longer exposures that are impossible to hand-hold.
> ...



I disagree Buy the tripod that suits your need. If a cheap tripod suits you need use a cheep tripod that is stable. Buy the best glass you can get you hands on. Glass is the best investment you can make. 

Second Live view with silent shutter mode two has no mirror slap at all. So Liveview offers much less shake than mirror lockup and is by far better for macro. In Liveview you can zoom into the area you want to focus on manual focus then zoom out hit DP preview to check the dept. Then hit the 10 second self-timer to take the picture and be sure of you results.


----------



## surapon (Aug 30, 2013)

Sample of Macro Photos by Canon EF 100 mm F/ 2.8 L IS Macro----Hand held shooting---No Tripods.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 30, 2013)

Canon EF 180 mm. F/ 3.5 L Macro USM , shoot with Tripods.
Enjoy
Surapon

Why I buy / use my Big Tripods as much as possible ? =

http://www.dpmag.com/buyers-guide/tripods-and-supports-2011.html


----------



## tcmatthews (Aug 30, 2013)

Perhaps we got a little distracted. 

I am firmly in the camp that everyone with a camera should have a tripod of some kind. Not everyone needs to hold a big L with a 1 series camera. A cheap tripod can be repurposed so there is far less reasons not to buy one. 

But it really comes down to how fast you can recuperate the money and your budget. If it takes three months to make back the money for the purchase and you buy a tripod that is three months of lost photos you can never get back. Extension tubs only get you so far. 

If you can buy a cheep tripod and the lens now do it. But do it with full knowledge that you will be buying a better tripod in the future. And you can reuse the old one to hold off camera speedlites.


----------



## surapon (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, +1 for buy a cheap Tripods as Recommend by Mr. Tcmatthew.
Past 4 months, I need Cheap Light Weight tripods which can carry the weight of 20 pounds of my camera and big tele. lens for the trip by Airplane, Yes, I find one of the Best For Tripods that can use as Monopods too, Made in China and Cost = $ 145 US Dollars = It Work beautifully for me . Plus = Arca Swiss type plate too.

http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-BK-586-Trans-Functional-Monopod-Olympus/dp/B0082XM8F2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_6

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## brad-man (Aug 30, 2013)

davet4 said:


> My previous post was to ask about what tripod to buy, and I got a lot of advice which I am really grateful for.....thanks but just as I about to go and buy the tripod another idea has now popped into my head......hold off on the tripod and get the 100mm IS marco.... :-\...I like the idea of a good tripod because I like take pic's in low light, sunsets etc...but I also like taking pic's of bugs and things....so my dilema is what to do ...splash out on some new glass...or the tripod....decisions decisions ...I know some people might think I am lucky to be in this position but what would your choice be lens or tripod?????



Buy both + a Hakuba focusing rail. You can always live in a refrigerator box and eat the bugs after you shoot them


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 30, 2013)

I have the 100L Macro. I have a good quality, very stable tripod. in spite of what marketing claims as to how wonderful the IS of the 100L macro lens is, you really do need the tripod to get great pictures out of the lens with macro shots.

I definitely say get a good tripod before thinking about a macro lens....


----------



## terminatahx (Sep 10, 2013)

Tripod. That 100mm 2.8L won't be worth a damn for macro shots without a tripod.


----------



## MLfan3 (Sep 10, 2013)

davet4 said:


> My previous post was to ask about what tripod to buy, and I got a lot of advice which I am really grateful for.....thanks but just as I about to go and buy the tripod another idea has now popped into my head......hold off on the tripod and get the 100mm IS marco.... :-\...I like the idea of a good tripod because I like take pic's in low light, sunsets etc...but I also like taking pic's of bugs and things....so my dilema is what to do ...splash out on some new glass...or the tripod....decisions decisions ...I know some people might think I am lucky to be in this position but what would your choice be lens or tripod?????



get a tripod, it is more important than a lens.


----------

